# T-Jet Racing in Michigan



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Fellas, Wanted!! T-Jet racers to gather at TSS Hobbies to run on the 
reproduction Tub Track under VASCRA general rules on Sat's. Contact 
[email protected] www.tsshobbies.com Tom :thumbsup:


----------

